# Pulling out nails



## rryder1963 (Mar 20, 2009)

Does any one have any suggestion on what procedural code can be used if the doctor pulled out a damaged toe nail?  No cutting involved.


----------



## katerock1 (May 8, 2009)

11750 Excision of nail plate and Matrix-Partial
11752  " " complete


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 8, 2009)

11730? 

Part or all of one nail plate is removed or avulsed in this procedure, which may require local anesthesia. For total nail avulsion, an *elevator* is placed under the proximal nail fold and pushed in a back and forth motion to separate it totally from the underlying nail plate. The elevator is removed and then inserted under the proximal end of the nail using a similar action to separate it from the nail bed. The loosened nail is lifted, one end is grasped with a hemostat, and, using a side-to-side rolling action, the nail is removed.


----------



## WandaRW (May 8, 2009)

*Cpc*

I agree with Rebecca.  Avulsion does not involve exicision.  11730 is the correct code and 11732 for each add'l nail plate.  It's usually used with injured nails.

Wanda


----------

